# what to do?



## hagman (Feb 18, 2010)

hey guys im new to huntin coyotes. three weeks ago i called in/seen 5 coyotes in one bunch 1 month prior i saw three coyotes on the same hillside. could there be a den? or are coyotes just routine about the way and time they travel? what do you guys think? want to thin these useless critters down a bit... Thanks.


----------



## jsoulier (Feb 7, 2010)

It kind of depends on what time of day you're dealing with, and how coyotes in your part of the country act. It's not unusual to call in a pack or to see a pack when it's nearing dark, or in the early evening. When pups are younger, they're usually with mom and/or dad. It's an exciting event to behold when you get an opportunity at a double or the elusive triple. I have two doubles


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

Family groups will stick close together. I bank on it when I wanna wipe out a den.
If you have a family group, kill the adults first, then kill the pups. Without dogs, it will be a tough deal, but you can get it done, just be patient, don't howl at all. Use canine pup distress sounds, and be mindfull of what each yote is. If you kill the pups first, you will play hell killin the adults.


----------



## hagman (Feb 18, 2010)

thanks for the info guys! Just seen three yotes today middle afternoon same place same time!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

I would take one dog in there and call, I would wipe out the den. Whether you realize it or not, you found a "gold mine".
With out a dog, sneek in and call, pupdistess only, kill the adults. There are no pups yet as its to early in the year.
But killing the adults will prevent pups from being born.
Before anyone gets their knickers in a wad, I raise cattle and dogs, every dead yote is a good one. I kill yotes year round, and have no "issues "killing pups, or adults during breeding season. With cattle prices at 1.40$ A POUND, A dead yote is a good yote.
I'm not a sport hunter, I do what I do to provide for my family.


----------



## hagman (Feb 18, 2010)

i agree [email protected] coyotes are hard on just about every animal seems to me like gonna go try some pup distress calls in a day or two have been seeing them pretty regular but by the time i get my gun and get ready theyre gone ill be ready for em now thanks alot!! useless animals!!!!


----------

